# .22 cal



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I have a question... I have 22lr cal rifle and across street man gave me .22 mag... so would be ok for .22 mag go to .22 lr? I checked my rifle and say .22 LR only?.... both are . 22 cal but what is the different . thank u for read my post


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

It will shoot the magnum, but it isn't good for the gun. The little power that is in a .22, it shouldn't affect your personal safety, but over time it will eventually damage the gun.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

ok thanks and it mean I have to sell big box of .22 mag bullets? and have to get the right one .22 LR and nothing is else?


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

.22LR what is good for? rabbits , squiirels? what about coyete?


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

you dont have to sell them, but, you oughta just give them to someone, or better yet! buy a 22 mag, haha, never have enough guns, but i would not reccomend shooting a 22mag bullet out of a 22lr, the case is a lot bigger on the mag than the lr, so it may not even chamber, and hopefully the gun wont fire sending shrapnel into your arm, but like ive said earlier, if it were me, i would not shoot the 22mag out of the 22lr


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

how much do u think .22 cal mag rifle worth in store? so .22 mag is better than .22lr for coyete?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

You can't shoot a 22 mag in a rifle made for 22 lr they are a different bore diameter and a different chamber length


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

ok thank u Bob


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

How would you expect anyone to tell you what the value of your rifle is if they dont even know what bloody model or brand it is? If your .22 suggest .22 lr ONLY, I propose that you follow it.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

M_T

Your sending mixed messages, back in Febuary you stated- *well i got around to shooting the stinger and it fires fine, basically you can ignore the "do not shoot stingers or non-coated bullets" part of the manual, its all bull.* now your saying - *If your .22 suggest .22 lr ONLY, I propose that you follow it.*

Help me understand, should we follow the manufacturers recommendations as to what ammunition to use or is it just bull? :roll:


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

militant tiger, after enough people got onto you about the 22stingers and the armadillo hunting threads for how much of a jerk you were being, you cooled it down and got pretty friendly, and here lately, i dunno whats goin on, but you are starting to get pretty testy, just take it easy man, we are all one big family here at nodak outdoors, you dont gotta talk to people like that


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

The stingers have nothing to do with the thread, not to mention the stinger is still a long rifle.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

M_T

Help me understand, should we follow the manufacturers recommendations as to what ammunition to use or is it just bull?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I will clarify this, for one last time. In any rifle marked for .22 LONG RIFLE and does NOT have a match (tight) chamber it is OK to fire ANY bullet marked .22 LONG RIFLE.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

fishunt, back on topic. Please don't shoot 22 mag in a 22lr chamber. You will get hurt. So much for that. Moving on, check out some gun shows in your area, but you could also check out some used gun value books, sometimes found in Wallyworld, or bigger book stores. They'll give you a better idea. Final answer will have to come from an appraiser. That gun could be worth anything from $35 to a couple hundred, depending on how bad somebody else wants it. I wouldn't be too quick to get rid of a 22 (lr or mag) unless you just don't want/need it or really need the money, and then I would try to find an alternative. A 22 is always good for something.
Well, that's my opinion, but everyone knows I'm a gun nut.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

sdeprie

thank u and I have not been used .22 cal lr for 5 yrs. I have been hunting for Squirrels and raccoons up the tree.. I have not try out for coyete but .22 cal LR wont be good to shoot like 250 yards for coyete? or .22 Mag would be better off for long range? please help me thanks


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

You know what? I quit this topic.


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

yeh it would be alright


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

ok Browningboy I give a try with .22 LR cal for coyete


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Browningboy, this is my opinion and some will tell you I'm full of it, but here goes. Keep the 22 unless you really think you'll get enough to make it worthwhile. There's always a use for one. I wouldn't use the 22 mag, much less the 22lr for Coyote if there was the possibility I could get anything else, centerfire. Even a 22 Hornet is superior both in range and power than the 22 mag without excessive noise. Probably in accuracy as well. You probably could kill a yote with either, but there will be less left up to chance with a centerfire. I will preempt here. OSOK will tell you to get a 243. It'll work.


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*Fishunt*,

The 22WMR cartridge will not fit in a 22LR chamber! There are pistols made to fire both of these cartridges, Ruger Single Six is a single action revolver and comes with a 22LR cylinder and 22WMR cylinder. I have used my 22WMR cylinder for cleanly taking coyotes up close that sneak in from behind during my call setup. *I recommend the 22-250 Remington cartridge in varmint rifles!*


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

You will find that if you attempt to insert a 22mag cartridge into a 22LR chamber, the projectile will probably jam in the lands. A 22lr chamber is just a little longer than the 22LR casing, so the bullet just has to "jump" a short distance before it contacts the lands, spinning the bullet out of the barrel. If you did force a 22mag cartridge in there, the bullet would jam in the lands, building up dangerous pressures inside the chamber before the bullet eventually forces its way down the barrel. More likely than not, the chamber would explode, and as others have said, will cause painful injuries. Sorry if I'm restating a lot of what has already been said, but I thought it needed to be explained what would actually happen. Have a good one anyway!

Mark from Australia


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

ok thank u very much everyone and I am going to ingoring my 22lr and sell 22 mag... in the future I will buy 22-250 if I have enogh money to buy and thank u everyone


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*fishunt,*
Your welcome! Wise choice you have made. *Don't ignore your 22LR shoot it!*


----------



## texasguy (Jun 17, 2004)

Hey M_T, if you really find it that annoying to answer somebody's question, dont do it. what a concept. As a human being you are entitled this decision.

I second the 22-250 for yotes. winchester varmint is great ammo for this. JHP is good.(Jacketed Hollow Point). Maybe even a .223. You would probably be able to find a .223 for cheaper. Plus .223 ammo is very cheap and easy to find in many different weights and specs.

-tex


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

I'd take a poke at a coyote with a .22 mag with 40grain jacketed soft point but I'd try to keep it at around a hundred yards, probably 125 at the longest. I'd feel better if the coyote was a fox though (assuming I was interested in recovering the hide) Honestly though, I'd let her rip at a coyote with my .22 mag, heck I'd do it with my long rifle 22. Mostly cause I don't care so much for the coyotes though. 
Hey don't try shooting the magnums in your long rifle though. It really shouldn't even fit but still, don't try it.


----------

